# Will a nutritionist help my problem??



## noobie39 (Jul 12, 2010)

I am toying with the idea of paying for a nutritionist, my insurance co won't pay for it so I am looking for advice.

I am 40 yrs old 5'8" tall 210lbs I am a very active person whether at work or home I am always doing something, if I am not walking through the woods behind one of my dogs I am mountain biking in the woods or riding road miles, or just working on one of my projects around the house. I just had my blood work done for a physical and the only hiccup would be Glucose which is supposed to be below 100 and I sit at 104. The Dr's comments were that my labs were quite good, I have not had bloodwork or a physical in yrs. My blood pressure is always right around 100/60 and my heart rate at idle is in the low to mid 70's. The BMI measures have me as "obese" and I have been trying like hell to get my weight at 175-180 for a year + and ride this 4lb wave up and down. What's really frustrating is my wife who is 2yrs older than me eats as much or more than I do and she eats processed junk:nono: and I eat fairly clean. She's 115lbs soaking wet and doesn't excercise at all other than stretch. I drink beer on occasion in the last three months maybe 20 beers. So what is it a guy has to do to get off of this plateau?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Eat less.

There are different ways to do it. When I decided I weighed more than I want to, I figured out how much I was eating, and cut that down by just a little bit - about 150 calories, although the recommendation I've always heard is 100. My weight has been slowly drifting down. I had to reduce my calories that way a couple of times, and I've plateaued at about 155 lb lately, which is still a little higher than I'd like, but don't want to cut any more at the moment. Don't worry about fast progress, as long as you're making progress. Also, give yourself a pass on stuff like a pre-ride banana, or a power bar during a ride. I try to have a snack waiting for me for after a ride too, but it's not huge. When I go for a ride, it's still a net calorie loss vs. spending the time at home not eating the food associated with riding but also not riding.

A friend of mine does Weight Watchers and it helps her when she's being good about it.

Seeing a nutritionist could help, especially if your diet's not as good as you think it is. I wouldn't think 2 beers/week is a particular problem. I think it's more a matter of consistently lower calories.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

Yeah you didn't mention anything about your diet... but since you seem to be otherwise healthy a nutritionist isn't going to tell you anything you couldn't find for free. There's really no secret.... just need to reduce calories and increase exercise. Count calories. I was in a hurry once and ate one of my wife's lean cuisine pizzas, and they aren't bad (for frozen pizza mind you). Real cheese and meats, just smaller portions, and lower fat. Of course, some people (cough!) see "reduced fat" on something and justify that as being able to eat more. There's all kinds of things that seem healthy but are actually high in calories. It's really just about paying attention to what you eat, and sticking to a diet of some sort. 

And the exercise needs to be at a high enough level to actually burn significant calories. Walking the dogs is better than sitting on the couch, but unless you walk for hours it's not doing much to burn calories. Getting your heart-rate up to 70%+ of your max, and keeping it there for 45 minutes or more, is the best way to burn off fat. You ride hard and often enough, and you stop having to worry as much about what you eat.

That's the best thing about mountain biking. High cardio is merely a coincidental side effect wanting to ride fast! :thumbsup:


----------



## TopGear (Jun 11, 2009)

Search hulu for a movie called fat head. It will get you on the right track.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

noobie39 said:


> I am toying with the idea of paying for a nutritionist, my insurance co won't pay for it so I am looking for advice.
> 
> I am 40 yrs old 5'8" tall 210lbs I am a very active person whether at work or home I am always doing something, if I am not walking through the woods behind one of my dogs I am mountain biking in the woods or riding road miles, or just working on one of my projects around the house. I just had my blood work done for a physical and the only hiccup would be Glucose which is supposed to be below 100 and I sit at 104. The Dr's comments were that my labs were quite good, I have not had bloodwork or a physical in yrs. My blood pressure is always right around 100/60 and my heart rate at idle is in the low to mid 70's. The BMI measures have me as "obese" and I have been trying like hell to get my weight at 175-180 for a year + and ride this 4lb wave up and down. What's really frustrating is my wife who is 2yrs older than me eats as much or more than I do and she eats processed junk:nono: and I eat fairly clean. She's 115lbs soaking wet and doesn't excercise at all other than stretch. I drink beer on occasion in the last three months maybe 20 beers. So what is it a guy has to do to get off of this plateau?


I will say no if you're general health is OK. I had to watch what I consume and learn because of a health problem. The GI specialist said I can spare wasting time and money with nutrition help if I get honest with watching what I eat and being honest about what I eat. I pretty much eliminated eating out where I don't know what's in the food, watch fat content and watch calories. I replaced urges to eat a snack with eating something health. As a family we got honest with the helpings of raw fruit and vegetables you're supposed to eat. It didn't take long to be rather stable at 5'10 and not more than 150 pounds.

When I have to eat out I do it via a grocery store and get simple good things and that's also a cheap way to go. I'll watch people I work with eat prepared foods, deli and bakery stuff where they don't know how much fat and I'll do something like a bagel and low fat cheese.

The other benefits to the care in eating and not eating out is I rarely get sick in the way others I know do.

Good luck.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

This has helped me a lot, it keeps stepping down my intake goal as well as adjusting calories for excercise based on weight/height etc

http://www.myfitnesspal.com/


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Just depends on your portion size. You can eat more fruits and veggies to fill you up and don't have a highly dense caloric value. Hiring a nutritionist would help you, but it's not probably because you don't know what to eat, it's just you don't keep track of it or execute or eat too much. Sounds like your in pretty good shape so I wouldn't worry too much about it. Just ride more that'll burn all the extra off lol.


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

The bottom line is results. Nothing wrong with going to a nutritionist a couple of times to get some 1 on 1 instruction in how eat. If that's what you need to succeed then go ahead and do it. It's also possible that you will go a couple times and learn enough to then switch to one of the calorie counter type apps.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

A good personal trainer will do wonders. At your stats an EC stack would do wonders. I would also consider doing a month of Keto if you are willing to man up and get past the 3 days of severe head aches as your body adjusts.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

Ignore this post I just needed 1 more to get to the 5 I needed to post my thank you.


----------



## noobie39 (Jul 12, 2010)

It is definately not about not working hard enough. I am gassed when I get off my bike because I don't let myself off easy in anything I do, having a riding partner may help as I don't have a way to gauge my riding alone. Saturday was the first time in my 2nd year of mountain biking that I made this particular hill climb. I wanted to stop and put my feet down so bad but I refused I am sure it didn't look or sound pretty but I beat the hill that has gotten me at least 15x's. I would like to race at Bradbury State Park at the end of the season but I don't want to go into a race and be at a disadvantage from my weight. All good advice I will surely keep at it.


----------



## austanian (Jun 15, 2011)

noobie39 said:


> It is definately not about not working hard enough. I am gassed when I get off my bike because I don't let myself off easy in anything I do, having a riding partner may help as I don't have a way to gauge my riding alone. Saturday was the first time in my 2nd year of mountain biking that I made this particular hill climb. I wanted to stop and put my feet down so bad but I refused I am sure it didn't look or sound pretty but I beat the hill that has gotten me at least 15x's. I would like to race at Bradbury State Park at the end of the season but I don't want to go into a race and be at a disadvantage from my weight. All good advice I will surely keep at it.


It isn't anything about working hard enough. It is about Cals in Vs Cals out. I didn't get all of your stats so I have to generalize a bit, but here is how it works.

3500 Cals = 1 Pound
Hard biking for an hour will burn roughly 600-1000 Cals. 
Meaning that it would take you about 3.5 -5 hours of biking with out eating anything additional to loose one pound.

If you really want to to get in shape you need to totally redefine your diet. Drop to the weight you want and then figure out what it takes to maintain it.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

A nutritionist could help a lot. It's not how much you eat, its about what you eat.

Too many recommendations about cutting back. Deprivation never works. What helps me, is deciding what I WILL eat, not what I wont. 
For example, I eat a _big_ meal of fruit every day. I mix berries with whatever other fruit is available, and to add to the sweetness and interest, banana, dried cranberries, raisins, and granola. It's delicious. 
If I didn't like it I wouldn't do it. Now, I don't have a rule about breakfast or lunch, but after I eat all my fruit, my interest in eating more for breakfast or lunch goes way down. You could do the same thing with chicken breast 3x per week, tuna 2x per week, salad with every dinner, etc. Then, you don't need rulea bout what to avoid, because you just aren't that hungry when you eat the regular healthy food on your routine.


----------



## illa_kotilla (Apr 20, 2011)

I went through this same thing.

I was 6'0 about 200lbs and my goal was to get down to 170 by the end of the year. I tried all the fad diets (paleo, zone, veggie), I'd always lose a little weight and then eventually, I'd abandon it and go back to 200lbs. Finally, a friend suggested I count every freakin' calorie and use a site loseit(dot)com. It logs your calories and tells you about how many calories you should be consuming to lose weight. It tracks food, exercise, etc... 

In the first month of tracking what I was putting in my face, I dropped 6 pounds. With the spring arriving, I'm back on the bike and in the past month I've shed another 8. So, 14 pounds in two months. 

Understanding calories and how many you require allow you to manage your weight. You don't have to abandon Beer (I certainly don't), sweets, good food, etc...it's just a matter of realizing how much you are putting in your body versus what you actually need. That was the revelation for me. I was eating waaaaay too much. 

Obviously, you want to still eat cleanly, but if you fall of the wagon one day, it's not the end of the world. 

just my .02


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

Don't cut back on what is good for you, just on what is bad for you. If you are unclear about just what is what, you need to do some research or see a nutritionist. 

Also, you should think about getting a heart rate monitor. At different heart rates, you burn different fuel. Again, if you are unclear about your fat burning zone, research or a nutritionist. 

You can do this.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

noobie39 said:


> It is definately not about not working hard enough. I am gassed when I get off my bike because I don't let myself off easy in anything I do, having a riding partner may help as I don't have a way to gauge my riding alone. Saturday was the first time in my 2nd year of mountain biking that I made this particular hill climb. I wanted to stop and put my feet down so bad but I refused I am sure it didn't look or sound pretty but I beat the hill that has gotten me at least 15x's. I would like to race at Bradbury State Park at the end of the season but I don't want to go into a race and be at a disadvantage from my weight. All good advice I will surely keep at it.


Check last year's finishing times - many series have a clydesdale class, for riders over 200 lb, but it's not necessarily less competitive - frequently more competitive - than beginner.

Everybody has some sort of disadvantage when they race.

You might also try changing up your training - if you've been doing short, intense rides, try cranking it back a little and racking up another hour or two. If you've been doing long rides, change it up with an intervals workout once a week, or some hillier route selections.


----------



## Riel28 (Mar 19, 2011)

(deleted)


----------



## noobie39 (Jul 12, 2010)

Whats a decent heart rate monitor and how much? Also does it come with instructions to tell me what heart rate does what?


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

There is a very large range of HRMs, and they pretty much all come with some basic instructions, and there are books and online info about different zones. It is pretty easy to get the basics down. No HRM is exact when it comes to calories burned, that it not the kind of thing that they really do. But, they can give you a good idea, and they are accurate when it comes to your heart rate. 

It is best to get one that you can enter your own data, e.g., max HR and resting HR. The ones for 30 bucks probably don't do that. The ones around 80-110 will, and they often will tell you what % of the cals you burn are from fat.

My current HRM is a rather simple Polar F6. Places like REI have sheets that lists all the functions of the various HRMs they sell.


----------



## GotoDengo (Aug 6, 2010)

noobie39 said:


> Whats a decent heart rate monitor and how much? Also does it come with instructions to tell me what heart rate does what?


I recommend a Garmin Forerunner 305. It comes with a HRM, and being able to track your rides on a map was less gimmicky and more useful than I thought. A lot of features packed in (GPS, auto-laps, race against yourself, avg speeds, elevation, etc) for the price, and you can wear it as a watch too if you do other exercise. It's like $130 plus another $15 for the bike mount.


----------



## agabriel (Jul 3, 2007)

What do you eat?

What do you do over the winter and how often do you do it?


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

Here's a very simple, reliable and inexpensive heart rate monitor http://www.amazon.com/Omron-HR-100C-Heart-Rate-Monitor/dp/B000A5CEUO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1308230142&sr=8-1. I've tried fancier ones but this one is the best dedicated HRM for the money I've used so far.

I have never counted calories and I lost 40 lbs and have kept it off for 3 years.

*Graph your weight.* Weigh one morning on the same day each week and record your weight and graph it. Studies show that folks who track their weight do much better at loosing and maintaining their weight. Tracking it is an automatic accountability that keeps you focused over long periods of time. I think this is the single most effective thing I've done to maintain my weight loss. Over time the graph helps you see cause and effect of eating and exercise changes and learn what to change. If the graph is going down then keep up the good work. If its going up then change something.

*Allow yourself one high calorie day per week to reset your Leptin level.* Leptin, a hormone that raises metabolism and decreases hunger, goes down up to 50% after just one week of low calorie dieting. At that point Leptin wins and your willpower looses and you binge. If you allow one "cheat day" a week you reset your Leptin levels without cancelling all of your calorie deficits for the week. Don't gorge on your cheat day but eat what you want until you feel full. I ate biscuits, gravy and sausage, and a lot of it, on my cheat days and still lost 1.5 lbs per week and never felt hungry during my lower calorie days. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leptin

*Eat a lot of vitamin/mineral rich foods.* Your body craves calories but it also craves vitamins and minerals. If you fill up on empty calorie junk like fries, soft drinks, sport drinks, etc... then you will still feel hungry if your body needs more vitamins and minerals. Eat the good stuff first. Try to get your vitamins from foods and not pills if possible. http://www.annecollins.com/best-vitamins-for-weight-control.htm

*Consistently walk or engage in some form of exercise every day.* I walk 3/4 mile twice a day during breaks at work. It seems like a small thing but it turns out to be around 13,000 extra calories (3.5 lbs) a year that way and I keep my muscles and joints in shape for mountain biking and hiking. http://walking.about.com/library/cal/uccalc1.htm

Some ways to keep from eating too much of the wrong thing...

Get everything that's bad for you out of the house if you can. I realize if you are married and/or have kids then this might not be possible but do it if you can because it saves a lot of empty calorie eating
Don't eat french fries or drink soft drinks except maybe on your cheat day. They are super high calorie with almost zero vitamins or minerals. Fries can easily double the number of calories in your meal.
Eat out less or not at all until you reach your goal weight.
Buy a few pounds of frozen mixed veggies and make sure you eat them by the end of the week
Eat small portions of tuna, nuts or nutrition drinks like Myoplex between meals if you feel hungry.

*Don't try to out exercise bad eating habits.* Unless you are a professional athlete you probably can NOT out exercise bad eating. I track my calories and mileage using a Garmin Edge 500. Last year I burned over 200,000 extra calories during workouts (equivalent of 57 lbs of food intake) and my weight didn't change. Most of us can eat 2000 calories in one sitting, lets say 30 minutes. It takes 2 to 4 hours of exercise to burn that much off again. The point is, you can't out exercise bad eating choices. Control your intake and if the graph is heading down keep it up. If the graph is heading up then change something like stop eating out or eat a better breakfast and a lighter supper, etc...

*Always keep learning.* If you keep reading books about nutrition and exercise you will see these principals in most of the books. You will see what is accepted practice and what is fad. Learning keeps you focused.

*Try to help someone else who is motivated to loose weight by tracking their weight for them for a year and talking to them weekly about what they want to and can do to meet their goals.* This might be as important as any of the other things I've mentioned. In the process of helping others you keep yourself focused and you will have a much better chance of staying on a healthy course.


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Lot's of advice, much of it good, I guess. I'm no expert. And, I'm one of those lucky folks who don't have much trouble maintaining weight. My experience comes from managing my diabetes, which along with exercise, insulin and vigilance, involves watching what and how much I eat. My point is, whatever changes you make, it has to be done in away that you will sustain for the rest of your life. Not 4 weeks, not 4 months - forever! Temporary diets produce temporary results. So as several have pointed out, take small steps you can maintain over the long term. Also, while periods of intense exercise will kick up your metabolism for hours afterward, long periods of moderate exercise are even better. Good luck - I can sense for your tone that you have what it takes to succeed at this.


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

Gasp4Air said:


> ... My point is, whatever changes you make, it has to be done in away that you will sustain for the rest of your life. Not 4 weeks, not 4 months - forever! ...


Great point. That knocks out all the fad diets and ANYTHING that you might dread.

You can loose weight without ever being hungry if you pay attention to what you eat, when you eat it and keep up a fair amount of exercise.

I read an EBook called *Burn the Fat and Feed the Muscle* which was one of the best I've read so far. If you look for it online it will be attached to a ton of other offers they try to sell you and it comes across as a hype book but it really is very good information and you don't need any of the other offers they try to get you to buy.


----------



## MTLizzrd (Mar 13, 2010)

I have made the Primal Blueprint/ Paleo diets a way of life. I suffered from severe environmental allergies and was a bit overweight (6' 0" 210#). Since changing my eating habits I have been able to maintain 160# for the last 7 months. The weight came off without any increase in physical activity. I feel better than I have in many years and the allergies are now manageable without medication. Rather than looking at them as "diets" I think they must be embraced as a "lifestyle change" in order for them to work.


----------



## 247 (Apr 23, 2009)

*I was in the same boat as you--then I did this:*

*Its very simle--*i did it and lost 40 pounds quick*----I posted this on another thread earlier*

I had the same problem, _*but I solved mine by stopping my food shopping at Walmart, or standard grocery stores (with all their hormone and pesticide meats, veggies and fruits*_). Join a Wholesale club like BJ's or Costco (or Whole Foods or Trader Joe's). I did and get all my organic (or almost organic meat) from them. I only eat organic beef also. I also eat everything Organic from my frozen veggies, to my oatmeal, to my peanut butter, and my oranges/banannas/blueberries are ALL ORGANIC. Plus I cut out all sugar, bread, most carbs and starches (which I only eat at breakfast [oatmeal] during the week. AND get a Brita water filter (tap water is horrible for you). I only drink small amounts of Organic juice (no soda), and drink 1 to 1.5 Gallons of water each day. My 'gut' turned into a 6 pack (well, 4 pack) and I do NO situps, but I do lift free-weights. Try that for 3 months and say Bye-Bye to that gut. Heres my weekday and weekend eating plan..

Weekdays:
Breakfast is Organic oatmeal and Organic blueberries.
Lunch is Chicken Breast (with Organic frozen veggies)
Dinner is Sausage or Pacific Salmon (with Organic veggies)
snack is Organic peanut butter or Organic fruit. and I dont eat ice cream, I eat something called 'Arctic Zero' which is actually weigh protein frozen desert (like ice cream) with Organic peanut butter added.--BUT this stuff has no High Fructose or Partially Hydrogenated Anything!!!

Weekends I eat 3 whole eggs (with Organic Tri colored Peppers, and Organic ketchup) for dinner and lunch is Organic beef with veggies

---And take a multi vitamin (I take an Omega 3 also--not fish oil, Omega 3 only)--BUT ONLY take Vitamins weekdays---(not on weekends, you oversaturate your cells--its like watering a plant too much)

-----------------Its cool if you cheat 4 times a month--I do with regular Pizza or Chinese or 5-guys-----------------It revs my metabolism up because my 'way of eating' is soo strict!!------
_--It resets your Leptin levels--so you should cheat one a week with something!!_

------*BUT if I dont eat like this, I stay Obese by BMI standards*-------didn't matter what i did--BUT eating organic and no Hydrogenated Oils is the key--that is why your body stays Fat (Inflammed)



> My point is, whatever changes you make, it has to be done in away that you will sustain for the rest of your life. Not 4 weeks, not 4 months - forever! Temporary diets produce temporary results. So as several have pointed out, take small steps you can maintain over the long term.


--That's why I call this my way of eating, not a diet--AND I stilck to this 95% of the time Always.....


----------



## b3nj4m1n (Mar 11, 2011)

TopGear said:


> Search hulu for a movie called fat head. It will get you on the right track.


I stayed up last night and watched that. Mind is blown heh


----------



## tshulthise (Apr 23, 2010)

TopGear said:


> Search hulu for a movie called fat head. It will get you on the right track.


The danger of this film is in the direct implication that all food is equal or that food should be thought of as in fundamental elements; blatantly ignoring the importance of quality. You loose weight if you eat fewer calories than you burn. This is true even if you eat nothing but bacon fat. However, you need vitamins, minerals, healthy fats, enzymes, etc... and avoid too much saturated fat, salt and artificial ingredients to maintain optimum health over the long term.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Intinsify and lengthen your work outs. Your very vague about these so we are not really sure exactly where you stand. BTW, BMI is a load of crap!

Also add running into your routine. Nothing will shed the pounds faster then this.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

For me the biggest difference when I quit two things
1, Gluten, turns I my body has a issue with with gluten leading to bloating, poor absorption of nutrients and poor intestinal functionality. Once I dropped gluten from my diet is was easier to control my weight.

2, Carbs when I don't need 'em. Not atkins, but when I'm not riding or I don't plan to ride in the next 24hrs I don't touch carbs. Again seems to work for me.

And if I really want to loose some weight, long rides on the road bike. +4 hour rides a couple times a week work wonders for weight loss. 

Currently I'm 6'4" and 230 and trying to loose the next 10lbs.


----------



## gghurst (Apr 17, 2006)

tshulthise said:


> The danger of this film is in the direct implication that all food is equal or that food should be thought of as in fundamental elements; blatantly ignoring the importance of quality. You loose weight if you eat fewer calories than you burn. This is true even if you eat nothing but bacon fat. However, you need vitamins, minerals, healthy fats, enzymes, etc... and avoid too much saturated fat, salt and artificial ingredients to maintain optimum health over the long term.


I guess everybody's interpretation is different. My take was the opposite. I started paying attention to the real nutrition that is in food, particularly animal fat after watching the movie. There is nothing wrong with eating a lot of saturated fat. That is a myth that refuses to die. It does not cause heart disease or any health problems, in fact it improves health, often times dramatically. It is mainly grains and vegetable oils that are causing heart disease, diabetes, etc. The movie shows all the flawed science and corruption that led to everybody "knowing" that saturated fat is bad for you. The reality is the opposite, as people avoid animal fats more and more the rates of diabetes, obesity, and heart disease will continue to rise. Because what is being promoted by the government is primarily carbs which have no real nutrition and spike your insulin because they are immediately converted into glucose.

He also shows that he lost more weight than the calories in/out math would indicate, so there's more to it than just "eat fewer calories than you burn". This is mainly because your body is not a furnace, it does not burn calories, it turns them into all the cells that your body is made up of and needs to operate (hormones, etc) and also into glycogen and ketones that it can use for energy. Switching to a diet that's higher in fat will dramatically reduce hunger and cravings so it's very easy to maintain a lower calorie diet.

Vitamins, minerals, healthy fats, enzymes and more are all plentiful in saturated animal fat. The dangerous fats are vegetable oils like canola and corn oil.


----------



## BigRuckus (Jun 5, 2010)

DavidR1 said:


> BTW, BMI is a load of crap!


Yes, BMI can be inaccurate, especially in people with an athletic build. However, a vast majority of Americans can benefit from this oversimplified index. There is really no other readily available simple to understand point of reference.


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Lol the solution is easy : chew two or three mouth fulls of chia seeds for breakfast and try to limit or eliminate wheat gluten in your diet ... No starving or counting cals 

Also try to eat more energy foods before you ride and more veggies after to facilitate turning your muscles into absolute powerhouses

chia is available on amazon :thumbsup: and it is the definition of rocket-fuel


----------



## gghurst (Apr 17, 2006)

BigRuckus said:


> Yes, BMI can be inaccurate, especially in people with an athletic build. However, a vast majority of Americans can benefit from this oversimplified index. There is really no other readily available simple to understand point of reference.


Hip to waist ratio is much better and should replace BMI. BMI is useless.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

There are some people out there with normal waists and huge hips, and some people who are too thick around the middle to have a distinct waist.


----------



## m85476585 (Jun 7, 2007)

I like fitday.com for tracking calories


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

As we age, our metabolism slows and we gain weight easier and it's harder to get it off. No matter how hard we work out, our bodies get use to that level of healthy distress and it no longer makes the grade...

Definately eat less. If you are dead serious, try this very strict diet for at least 3 months. This has worked for me but it really, really takes dedication.

1) Drink nothing but water and drink GALLONS of it. No juices, no sodas.
An occassional beer (after the first month) and a single daily coffee (if you drink it) are 
the only exceptions.
2) Drop ALL complex carbs from your diet. No breads, no pastas, no potatoes....
3) Eat lean meats and fresh vegis and fruits. Nuts are also good. Take suppliments and
vitamins everyday.
4) Whatever your workout routine is, increase it. Ride DAILY for at least 30 minutes. 
5) Biggest thing: Eat alot less than you are eating now even if you feel that you do not eat
much.

This is HELL to get through for the first few weeks and not really easy until at least a month has passed. If you cheat just once, you've truly blown the whole thing because it's really hard to get back to the diet. It does work, though. In fact, eventually you will lose weight so fast that it may scare you. At that point you can start to reintroduce some comfort foods but in strict moderation.

Good luck!


----------



## neilthemeal (Apr 17, 2011)

I've never met a person who didn't have a diet "tell." Something that is obvious to most people. For me it's sweets. But I mean a ridiculous amount at times in my life. To some people it's soda, my father in law lost like 15 pounds when the only conscious decision he made was giving up Mountain Dew; changed to half diet MD and half non soda. Beer is another one for some people, though doesn't sound like thats the case for you.

Track your dieting for one week, then objectively look at what you could change.


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

whatever you decide, good luck! i've been struggling with weight for a while (6'4 235 now looking to get under 220 consistently). excellent advice in this thread.

i totally agree with it's what you put into your body. once i started eating more veggies and cutting down my calories, the weight dropped off. white foods are horrible- cut them out.

a nutrionist can definitely get you on the right track but if you don't want to spend the money, eat tons of veggies and cut back on carbs.

good luck!
ez


----------



## kayin (May 4, 2011)

247 said:


> I had the same problem, _*but I solved mine by stopping my food shopping at Walmart, or standard grocery stores (with all their hormone and pesticide meats, veggies and fruits*_). Join a Wholesale club like BJ's or Costco (or Whole Foods or Trader Joe's). I did and get all my organic (or almost organic meat) from them. I only eat organic beef also. I also eat everything Organic from my frozen veggies, to my oatmeal, to my peanut butter, and my oranges/banannas/blueberries are ALL ORGANIC. Plus I cut out all sugar, bread, most carbs and starches (which I only eat at breakfast [oatmeal] during the week.


I would love to try this diet, my only problem is that right now I'm a student living away from home, with no job...just wondering how you've found the cost of this compared to buying all the process crap? good write up by the way! I like your input on not over saturating:thumbsup: your cells with vitamins.


----------



## Moron626 (Jun 7, 2011)

Dont go to a nutritionist. Anyone can call themselves that. You would want a registered dietician.


----------



## Tambike2 (Mar 1, 2011)

*Weight*

Hi:

I'd suggest joining Weight Watchers. I joined in December, and just finished losing 35 lbs. WW helped me think about portions, balancing food types, and gave me a plan on how to eat for life. It is not at all about a "diet" or deprivation--they understand that folks who diet or deprive themselves won't keep the weight off. It is about education, support, and finding a way to eat that you can maintain. You can do meetings or track what you eat on line. For me, the meetings motivated me to stay on the plan.

I also stepped up my exercise and got my first mtb (which is why I'm a noob too).

Whatever you decide to do, let us know how it works out.


----------

